# Sounds like Helmet no Helmet Dilema



## Kozlow (Oct 25, 2002)

Tighter life vest law floated
Southwest Florida boaters could be faced with mandatory life vest use as a way to curb the increased number of injuries and drownings. 

http://www.news-press.com/news/local_state/040306lifevests.html

Pretty soon you are going to have to wear one when your within 25 feet of the H2O.


----------



## inawe (May 24, 2003)

*Not ta sound*

political but what the hell, you already have them in the boat anyway why not wear them . I have 2 friend,s when I take them out they keep there,s on , i mean even thoe they cant swim . I really dont see a thing wrong with keepn it on , it,s there ta save your life , if ya fish tidal like I do hell ya go under and ya wont b seen 2 ft under the water I can understand where your coming from , you can see the bottom  thanx for sharing that . but thats my 02 cents


----------

